#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Acesso remoto em ATA cisco.

## cassiorgk

Olá boa noite pessoal do fórum. 

Gostaria de saber se é possível obter acesso remoto em ata da cisco, grosso modo "voip".

Como Configurá-lo.


Att.
Cassio R.

----------

